# Tahrir



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dozens of protesters flocked to Tahrir Square on Friday morning to participate in a demonstration the Muslim Brotherhood and Salafi groups had called for under the banner of "Protecting the Revolution."

how can dozens - flock :confused2:


----------

